# Want to be a Spacedoor Gunner in Delta?



## BloodStripe (Aug 29, 2014)

Just simply pay 19.95 plus shipping and you can be America's super hero.
http://www.military-certificates.com/Cert_Delta Force.htm


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 29, 2014)

But I paid $29.95 last year!  I want a refund!


----------



## CDG (Aug 30, 2014)

I give it a month before the first video pops up of a poser pulling this out of his pocket as proof of his Top Secret missions that he can't talk about.


----------



## AWP (Aug 30, 2014)

That site's been around forever. 20th Group had a guy use it to produce "documentation" justifying his Sapper tab. Last I heard, this was 2010 or so, JAG was going after his ass but his Technician and AGR buddies were coming to his defense.

If you're a member and have ordered anything from that site, please let a Staff member know so we can ban you.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 30, 2014)

You lied.....I couldn't find the spacedoor gunner certificate...now no one will believe me


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 31, 2014)

I can't wait to see when a member submits these "vetting documents!"


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 3, 2014)

ShadowSpear said:


> I can't wait to see when a member submits these "vetting documents!"


http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...sed-faking-Silver-Star-paperwork?sf30610544=1


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 3, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...sed-faking-Silver-Star-paperwork?sf30610544=1


_Myers flatly denies that he duped Harkin's office into presenting him with the honor. He told The Des Moines Register he was part of a covert mission, which is why some of his records are not listed in public military records._

Okay, genuine question for the SOF type on the board, especially those of you who may now be retired or discharged.  I've always wondered about the whole "covert mission" thing - as you look at your DD214 or other official records, have you ever went "Huh, surprised such and such is not listed".  Thinking about it, I probably just answered my own question as you likely could not answer that question truthfully even if you wanted to, but I just HATE when these F'ers pull the "it's classified" card.  "Classified" to the point that no one can find out anything about it, and no one who should know you, knows who you are.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 3, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> _Myers flatly denies that he duped Harkin's office into presenting him with the honor. He told The Des Moines Register he was part of a covert mission, which is why some of his records are not listed in public military records._
> 
> Okay, genuine question for the SOF type on the board, especially those of you who may now be retired or discharged.  I've always wondered about the whole "covert mission" thing - as you look at your DD214 or other official records, have you ever went "Huh, surprised such and such is not listed".  Thinking about it, I probably just answered my own question as you likely could not answer that question truthfully even if you wanted to, but I just HATE when these F'ers pull the "it's classified" card.  "Classified" to the point that no one can find out anything about it, and no one who should know you, knows who you are.


I would tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> _Myers flatly denies that he duped Harkin's office into presenting him with the honor. He told The Des Moines Register he was part of a covert mission, which is why some of his records are not listed in public military records._
> 
> Okay, genuine question for the SOF type on the board, especially those of you who may now be retired or discharged.  I've always wondered about the whole "covert mission" thing - as you look at your DD214 or other official records, have you ever went "Huh, surprised such and such is not listed".  Thinking about it, I probably just answered my own question as you likely could not answer that question truthfully even if you wanted to, but I just HATE when these F'ers pull the "it's classified" card.  "Classified" to the point that no one can find out anything about it, and no one who should know you, knows who you are.


 
All a DD-214 would say is "Silver Star", "Bronze Star w/Valor device", etc.  The actual award would be in the individual's personnel file. I have seen valor awards written so generically that unless you were involved, you wouldn't even be able to identify what continent the event took place on.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't think anything from Vietnam is still classified, including MACV-SOG and CIA operations. And an individual's combat history from that time period would not be on the DD214. It would be, depending on branch, on a seperate page in the SRB. In the case of Navy/Marines on NAVMC 118(9_) COMBAT HISTORY--EXPEDITIONS--AWARDS_.  And even the Combat History page would probably not include mission specifics. Most are worded, as 0699 remarks, generically, like "participated in numerous combat operations against Communist (Viet Cong/NVA) forces while serving in Quang Tri Province, Vietnam."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Wonder when a POTUS certificate will be available. I can think of one poser who might need one.

On a more personal level, now I can get an "offical" USAF retirement cert :wall:.


----------

